# Follow up appointment after a BFN



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

I got my BFN on 28th sept (first time egg sharing) I have my follow up appointment on Wed 3rd Oct 

What happens at the follow up appointment 

Will I find out if I can egg share again that day ? 

Will I find out when I can start again that day


----------



## Gremlinn (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello, i am so sorry about your BFN.
all clinics are different but at my follow up appointment the consultant told me i could egg share again, we talked about my different options. It was mainly for me to throw quesions at him and for him to be able to answer them and give advice. i hope that has helped and that your consultation goes well xx


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

Thanks hun 

All went well and i can start on next AF if a match is found by then


----------

